# Comment supprimer un raccourci clavier natif ?



## BESTIAL (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour 
Le raccourci ⇧⌘Q (fermer la session) entre en conflit avec une de mes applications.
Y a-t-il moyen de l'enlever ? (En saisissant une commande dans le Terminal éventuellement ?)
Merci pour votre aide et bien à vous


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2020)

BESTIAL a dit:


> Le raccourci ⇧⌘Q (fermer la session) entre en conflit avec une de mes applications.
> Y a-t-il moyen de l'enlever ? (En saisissant une commande dans le Terminal éventuellement ?)


C'est l'inverse qu'il faut faire, il faut modifier le raccourci clavier de ton application, car je doute que cela soit possible sur un raccourci système.


----------

